# PZ Registration Vessels



## treeve

PZ Registration Vessels ( Newlyn, Penzance, Mount's Bay )
Over the coming months, I will be transcribing the Fishing Vessel Registers
from the Ledgers. I have photographed every page from 1869 to 1989.
If anyone has any queries on any particular vessel, let me know.
If anyone has anything to add to the information, I would be grateful.
This will be a long term project. I have in mind, also, to transcribe
all of the Penzance Shipping Registers from 1786 to 1993, in the same manner,
as well as The Isles of Scilly ( Ships 1855 - 1994 and Fishing Vessels 1903-1994 ). 
These will all be available, over time, on the Net (and that's not a pun).
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## benjidog

Kind of you to offer help Raymond.

Good luck with your transcription - sounds like it will keep you busy over the Winter.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Steve Farrow

Ray, 
Do you have any idea as to what happened to the collection of the Lowestoft photographer, Ford Jenkins? I had a telephone conversation with his son or grandson a few years ago and he told me that all the plate negs were in boxes and didn't seem interested in what they had! Somebody must hold their copyright.
Steve


----------



## rushie

*Pz1189*

Hi Treeve,

There's a small PZ registered vessel based in Teignmouth, she's been there a couple of years now, they did a lot of work on her last summer.

I'm pretty sure she's a "crabber and lobster" boat. I can't remember her name, but I'll nip over sometime and get some photos of her for your collection.

Good luck with the project.

Rushie


----------



## treeve

Hello again, Steve, I thought the Ford Jenkins photographs were with Lowestoft Heritage, now, but copyright more often than not rests with the owners of the negatives. Only too often happens that docs or photos get left in an attic. I am currently transcribing personal records of a Signalman. Chase the Ford Jenkins collection up, please, someone, before they rot away unseen.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve

Hi Rushie and thanks for the Teignmouth tip and kind offer.
Just been to see someone here, and I have given him details
of his GG Grandfather's lugger. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## mattarosa

*Ford Jenkins*



Steve Farrow said:


> Ray,
> Do you have any idea as to what happened to the collection of the Lowestoft photographer, Ford Jenkins? I had a telephone conversation with his son or grandson a few years ago and he told me that all the plate negs were in boxes and didn't seem interested in what they had! Somebody must hold their copyright.
> Steve



Hi Steve
I bet Malcolm White would know something about them. I am sure he has used Ford Jenkins pictures in some of his books. He has an Internet site at http://www.maritimelowestoft.co.uk/ but I expect you know him as you seem to know anyone who is anyone in the fishing vessel world.

I'm pretty sure Lowestoft library also has a collection of trawler pics including some GY ones (not many). I found this on the Internet somewhere as well and I got in touch with them recently but don't have access to the details at the moment.

Hilary


----------



## Steve Farrow

Hi Hilary,
I have spoken to Malcolm White by phone, but it concerned his excellent book, A Century Of Fishing, (they are all excellent though!). I hadn't thought of asking him about the Jenkins photographs, so I might just do that.
Regards
Steve


----------



## treeve

I have yet to complete the final register of fishing vessels ( I have taken 11,000 photographs of the records so far, around 600 remain ), then will begin the labour of transcription. As I do this, I will commence photographing the Penzance Ship Registers.


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Peel Castle PZ 17*

Raymond, do you know when this vessel changed from PZ 17 to BM 17 please? I'll try and get a shot of that one in Teignmouth as well, I am often over that way..........regards, Trev


----------



## treeve

I thought I have seen a picture of Peel Castle somewhere;
Any idea as to rough date?; As I say, I don't mind trawling
through the files to find specifics, while I am putting this
database together. All the best


----------



## brixhamrfc

Hi Raymond, it was built in 1929 at Porthleven, and had changed number by mid sixties......I cant be more specific, sorry.... dont spend too much time looking !!!.


----------



## ray1buck1

Is This image any interest 
I found it on my computer I know not where it came from
Ray


----------



## treeve

PEEL CASTLE

Registry entry Fishing Vessels; PENZ_10; Folio 143
Tonnage re-measured 11th March 1942
PZ17 First Class; Built Newlyn; Auxiliary Motor; Lug; Fore and Mizzen
Nets and Lines
44ft keel; 50.7 ft legth; 14 ft breadth; 6 ft depth; 21.08 tons gross/net ( originally measured as 21.39);
Crew of 6
Entry 8th August 1930
Owners : W H Williams, J Rodda Williams, B G Batten - Newlyn.
Skipper J Rodda Williams, Olive Villa, Boase St, Newlyn.
Entry 10th January 1942
Owners : William Henry Williams, W S Williams, Phyllis Glasson Batten - Newlyn
Skipper Arthur Cadd

Transferred to Reg 6/70

Registry entry Fishing Vessels; PENZ_13; Folio 70
Entry now altered to show Built at Porthleven. 
Date of build shown as "not known".
Mode of Fishing now shown as Trawling.
Crew now shown as 4.
Owners, as above.
Entry 1st November 1945 
Maj G E W Potter, Churston Hotel, Churstown, Brixham
Later revised to Highfield, Berry Head Road, Brixham
Skipper H G Coyde(?), later W Endecott
Entry 16th March 1947
John Alexander Orme, 6 Gloucester Square, Paddington W2
Skipper William Endecott
Entry 26th January 1949
Gerald Edward Winter Potter of Highfield, Brixham
later of Greenmarch, Churston Ferrers
Skipper William Endecott
Entry 8th August 1949
Joint Owners now Gerald Edward Winter Potter
and Anthony William Rainey of The Quay, Brixham
Skipper William Endecott

Transferred to New Ownership at Brixham
29th February 1955

All the best, Raymond


----------



## treeve

ray1buck1 said:


> Is This image any interest


Always of interest .... Thank you ...


----------



## brixhamrfc

Hi Raymond, this is fascinating to me, as H.G. Coyde was my grandfather, .....my parents didnt know he was skipper, so it was a surprise to them.......does the record indicate when it changed registry, or am I being thick ! regards and thank you so much for this, Trv


----------



## treeve

That would have been the 29th Feb 1955; when it was "transferred".
Glad to have found something really personal for you as well.
All the best, Raymond


----------



## brixhamrfc

Thank you so much Raymond, that completes the history of one vessel at least !! I am relly chuffed to have this info, especially about my grandfather, regards, Trev


----------



## treeve

*Lia-G WH 480*

Whilst not a PZ Registration ...
I am trying to help a friend in Australia to discover more details of the fishing vessel that was lost 16th February 1993. Off Padstow, I believe.
His brother-in-law owned the vessel. Owned and working out of Newlyn.
Registration WH 480; Name LIA-G;
Owned by Paul Semmens and Pat Leeds; 
Julian Semmens (elder brother) was drowned in the incident.
24.94 grt; 14 metres.
Built 1976.
Please can anyone help with more details of her build, details and history?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes

I recall the vessel, LIA-G (364274)(BM147)details as you quote Raymond and owned shortly after build by Reginald T. Gibbs, Brixham. I believe that she was built by South Ocean Services (or similar) at Portsmouth and the hull form was a repeat of the tug TORBAY ENDEAVOUR, built by them in 1975 - 27g 15,75m (still operating at Limerick for Shannon Towage). Both were based on the hull form of the WW2 Canadian built TANAC tug, ie. a chine hull, about 270bhp. She passed to Timothy S. Thomas, Weymouth and was registered (WH480) after being out of fishing for a couple of years in the early 1980s.
Gil.


----------



## treeve

*Lia-G*

Thanks very much, Gil, for that ... picture just received. 
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Medic

*Penzance fishing vessels registration*



treeve said:


> PZ Registration Vessels ( Newlyn, Penzance, Mount's Bay )
> Over the coming months, I will be transcribing the Fishing Vessel Registers
> from the Ledgers. I have photographed every page from 1869 to 1989.
> If anyone has any queries on any particular vessel, let me know.


Raymond,
This post caught my eye as I have an old photo album containing a number of pictures of Penzance registered vessels eg 570 PZ, PZ 32, 301 PZ.
How far have you got with the transcribing? I'd be interested to know if you can date these vessels from their numbers, some with the PZ as a suffix rather than prefix.
David


----------



## janathull

I would be interesred in obtaining a photograph of Stevensons Elizabeth Ann webster when she was a sidewinder in the 60s. Cheers janathull.


----------



## treeve

@medic, @jonathanhull - I will make a note of this and get back as soon as I can; things have not been as good as I would have liked. But the info is still here. Getting back on track.


----------



## John Tremelling

I have just returned to this site after a long shore leave, now relocated to my old Port of Falmouth. 

I am hoping that this thread is still active, I have just bought a boat, anecdotally a onetime Ferry to and fro St Michaels Mount in 60's/70's/80's?, named Lily Oak and registered as a part time fishing boat PZ89. 

Any info Treeve?

Thanks,

John T


----------



## Lis

Does anyone know what happened to PZ143 - Boy James, owned by the Nicholas family in Sennen? Also, what was the name of PZ294 - was it Castle Boy, or did this have another PZ number? They were used as Trinity House relief boats for the Longships lighthouse.


----------



## Greylag

*Newlyn lugger*

I would be happy to receive any information re my mother's family fishing boat - the Boy Bob - named I think after Robert Simons.

Many thanks


----------



## Angelgartrall

Hi what sort of info are you looking for? I'm Julian semmens daughter x


----------



## Angelgartrall

treeve said:


> Whilst not a PZ Registration ...
> I am trying to help a friend in Australia to discover more details of the fishing vessel that was lost 16th February 1993. Off Padstow, I believe.
> His brother-in-law owned the vessel. Owned and working out of Newlyn.
> Registration WH 480; Name LIA-G;
> Owned by Paul Semmens and Pat Leeds;
> Julian Semmens (elder brother) was drowned in the incident.
> 24.94 grt; 14 metres.
> Built 1976.
> Please can anyone help with more details of her build, details and history?
> Best Wishes, Raymond


Hi what info are you looking for I am Julian's daughter x


----------



## Douglas Paterson

http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...key=28292248&search_type=simple&search_id=837
This link will give you detail. There will be more in Fishingboats of britain and Ireland.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## md5299

Greylag said:


> I would be happy to receive any information re my mother's family fishing boat - the Boy Bob - named I think after Robert Simons.
> 
> Many thanks


PZ 204 Boy Bob. 1st class lugger. 48 foot. 24½ ton. Built 1882 for Harry & James Pascoe, Porthleven. 1898 sold to
James Boase & Richard Simons, Porthleven, skipper Richard Simons. R Symons, Chapel St was listed as eligible to
vote for harbour commissioners, 1906 ( CRO NHC/7/Box 1; NA 2367 CRO). Richard Symons, Newlyn was listed as
owning PZ 204 Boy Bob (marked not worked and may not), which entitled him to vote for election of two boat
owners as Harbour Commissioners, list dated 13/10/1915 at CRO NHC/8 Box 2 (890 CRO). 1916 broken up.
Operating at Newlyn around 1932 and later.


----------



## md5299

PZ 204 Boy Bob. 1st class lugger. 48 foot. 24½ ton. Built 1882 for Harry & James Pascoe, Porthleven. 1898 sold to
James Boase & Richard Simons, Porthleven, skipper Richard Simons. R Symons, Chapel St was listed as eligible to
vote for harbour commissioners, 1906 ( CRO NHC/7/Box 1; NA 2367 CRO). Richard Symons, Newlyn was listed as
owning PZ 204 Boy Bob (marked not worked and may not), which entitled him to vote for election of two boat
owners as Harbour Commissioners, list dated 13/10/1915 at CRO NHC/8 Box 2 (890 CRO). 1916 broken up.
Operating at Newlyn around 1932 and later


----------



## Bob S

treeve said:


> I thought I have seen a picture of Peel Castle somewhere;
> Any idea as to rough date?; As I say, I don't mind trawling
> through the files to find specifics, while I am putting this
> database together. All the best


Still interested in photos of Peel Castle
Seen in Bristol on the 21st April 2015

Regards

Bob


----------



## md5299

*Peel Castle*

I've got photos and paintings of her but can't seem to upload them, Mike.


----------



## rg593

*PZ registered boats at Mullion*

I have just found this photo of Mullion Cove which must date before 1891 when the harbour started being built, are you able to give me any details of the boats 227PZ and 231PZ. I hope I've done this right and the photo is attached! Thank you.


----------



## rosedyer

rg593 said:


> I have just found this photo of Mullion Cove which must date before 1891 when the harbour started being built, are you able to give me any details of the boats 227PZ and 231PZ. I hope I've done this right and the photo is attached! Thank you.


This is md5299 using my wife's login as mine will not work. 227PZ is the Ranger a 17-foot 2nd class lugger owned by John George of Mullion from 1869-1880, she was lost due to storm damage. 231PZ is the Brother a 19-foot 2nd class lugger owned by William Munday of Mullion 1869-1873 then wrecked so the photo must have been before 1873, hope this helps. Please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] at any time for info as it is difficult for me to log on here. Mike.


----------

